# Excellent product if you have a dog and a bike.



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like many MH users we love having our dog with us (a Border Collie aged 2 now) and have bikes which we carry for use with the MH. We had not found an easy and safe way of making sure that the dog stayed safely with us until this product was recommended;










Walky Dog Plus 

It arrived yesterday for it's first trial in the evening (when it is cooler than the current 35C) and it took seconds to attach it and adjust it. It has had excellent reviews from VERY many people and places.... The picture is NOT me I can assure you....

Bob was given a few seconds on the walking leash as I took him from the house and then about 10 seconds as I walked the bike prior to riding. He adapted rapidly and happily and within 50m had established exactly where he wants to be, without any pulling on the (spring loaded) leash. He now happily trots alongside and is easily able to keep up my modest speed...... and has not pulled at all (even when we passed some horses and then cows as we rode down the road).

All in all an excellent product and excellent service from Amazon - delivery was less than 48 hours even though they had promised one week.....

Can't fault it, and have NEVER seen any similar product in any of the numerous pet shops we have visited, so if you have a dog and a bike it is well worth having a serious look at this IMO.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO. Bikes and dogs do not mix. I've seen numerous occasions when dogs have been run to exhaustion by stupid or unknowing owners. You don't have full control over dog or bike and can be a danger to other pedestrians and cyclists. My labX can pull me over when walking never alone on a bike.
What's wrong with walking or even jogging with your dog. It's healthier for you your more in control and more in touch with your dog.
And you'll have to cycle 5 miles just to equal one mile of jogging!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its something I would never do, cycle with dog. 
Its common here in Germany, what do the dogs get from it, unable to stop and have a sniff or pee.
Some years ago we saw a young boy cycling with his dog, dog dropped down dead in front of us.
How will you know when he has had enough Dave? 
Not everyone is like me (us) I know, if the dogs can´t go with us, I (we) don´t go, thats how its been for 40 years.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert uses a long rope, folded into his palm

He can let him out slowly 

But at the first pull he can stop the bike control the dog

He uses it not to run Shadow to exhaustion 

But to allow him exercise that our poor knees no longer allow 

Shadow loves it, if he slows we slow, if he's in his stride we can keep up

Alternatively we find a lake or the sea

He loves to swim, a stick, water he decides when enough is enough 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is how our dogs like to be exercised, playing tennis, the little one runs his socks off, the big one is the pointer these days telling him where it is, wonderful team work.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Albert uses a long rope, folded into his palm
> 
> He can let him out slowly
> 
> ...


So what happens if Shadow spots a squirrel/rabbit/wild haggis? Unless Albert has the reactions of a twenty-something then he's going to go base-over-apex off the trike.
Surely the whole idea of walking with your dog is the companionship.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:So does shadow

Where we are confined he loves retrieving a ball on a rope 

So it's a combination of things, walks, cycle rides, swimming, running after balls,depending where we find ourselves 

Bad knees included 

His knees seem OK :grin2: 
Sandra


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

This is quite common in the NL and as a few folks have pointed out can, if the owner is young/stupid/uncaring be dangerous for the dog. So don't let young ppl use it and don't be uncaring or stupid.

The dogs I've seen being walked by cycle (Dutch filks simply hold a leash and cycle) have been loving it! Walking pace is to slow; they want to run!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are times when I wished I had NOT wanted to share things with others....

this is one of them....

presumably those people condemning this material, probably without ever having tried it, would also similarly condemn those people that use a lead when they take their dogs running, or even jogging with them.....

those who are saying that the dogs should not be on a lead are acting in a manner that is IMO dangerous - you are NOT in control of your dog and if said squirrel ran out, the dog could easily chase across a road causing a serious rtc.

Thank you for your comments, I will not bother with such things again, it is perhaps indicative of the way MHF has been reported as going when only TWO people can post anything which is positive......

There is an old adage "if you cannot say something positive, say nothing".

No wonder there are people complaining about the quality of some posts......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> So what happens if Shadow spots a squirrel/rabbit/wild haggis? Unless Albert has the reactions of a twenty-something then he's going to go base-over-apex off the trike.
> Surely the whole idea of walking with your dog is the companionship.


Non of those would be problem

Although a haggis would be good:grin2:

Walking is fantastic except when you can no longer walk far

He's never yet pulled Albert over

But we know the signs

Usually little terriers with ideas above their station

Then we are careful wouldn't want him to choke on one >

Biggest problem is when he does a detour to lick and greet people sitting on benches along the way

Although so far they haven't been bothered by an unexpected sloppy kiss

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> There are times when I wished I had NOT wanted to share things with others....
> 
> this is one of them....
> 
> ...


Dave

Calm this is not like you

It all to do with people and thier experience

Shadow, he runs with the bike but we couldn't trust him if we didn't hold the lead

In our travels in the Lake District , i have seen collies running with bikes with no leads

They are running between campsites with families

Remember your ideal solution may well be an ideal solution to so many people

It's bound to depend on the nature of the dog

Once upon a time Oden would have run freely without a lead

Never needed one, walked at heel distracted by nothing

Don't be upset

We run with shadow on the bike because he needs more than wecan give him

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well said Sandra.
I didn´t say *you* shouldn´t do it Dave, only* I *wouldn´t especially after what we saw.
It depends on how obedient the dogs are off the lead.
Don´t get upset silly billy, what we do with our dogs not everyone can do with there´s.

I´ve said many times before. we have always had plenty of time and opportunities to train our dogs.
Squirrels, hares, deer, sheep, cats can run past and they will ignore them because we have spent time to teach them so.
What I would never do is leave them alone with children, not because they are naughty, but maybe the children are.

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for him to eat children 

We have ten of them 

Seems he's just not hungry when they come:grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There are times when I wished I had NOT wanted to share things with others....
> 
> this is one of them....
> 
> ...


just shows that a lot of people are reacting before thinking, or really reading the original post. 
I agree with you that this looks like a good solution for those of us who might like to go on a bike ride from the van but our 4 legged friend would quite like to come too. We are not talking about only walking her this way, we spend lots of walks sniffing everything etc but the alternative when we are out on the bikes is that she stays behind in the van - she would rather take a short run alongside us but just holding her on a lead is too dangerous for her and the bike rider.
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> There are times when I wished I had NOT wanted to share things with others....
> 
> this is one of them....
> 
> ...


Dave don't get shirty if what you've posted is just wrong.
I've had many years of experience with walking and running with dogs. One of my dogs was virtually crippled (smashed kneecap) and I nursed him back to run a half marathon.
And as for not posting if not positive, there's no debate/ forum if we all blindly agreed with each other.
Your post is not in keeping g with your perceived character. You've come across like a spoilt brat. I can only assume you've been on that French vino.
Now buckle down and agree to disagree.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Dave don't get shirty if what you've posted is just wrong.
> I've had many years of experience with walking and running with dogs. One of my dogs was virtually crippled (smashed kneecap) and I nursed him back to run a half marathon.
> Andy:grin2: as for not posting if not positive, there's no debate/ forum if we all blindly agreed with each other.
> Your post is not in keeping g with your perceived character. You've come across like a spoilt brat. I can only assume you've been on that French vino.
> Now buckle down and agree to disagree.


Well I'm on wine

It's mellowed me

Let's hope it's mellowed Dave

I guess you could run a half marathon Andy

Well listen some of us love our dogs and can no longer walk far let alone run

We can cycle 
So what do you recon ?

Have them put gently to sleep ?

Because clearly we have aged faster than them?

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> You've come across like a spoilt brat. I can only assume you've been on that French vino.


1). No, I have not touched a drop all day, so do not make wild assumptions, you are wrong.....

2. Does calling me a "spoilt brat" add anything constructive? If not I refer you to my previous answer;



Penquin said:


> There is an old adage "if you cannot say something positive, say nothing".
> 
> No wonder there are people complaining about the quality of some posts......


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Dave don't get shirty if what you've posted is just wrong.
> I've had many years of experience with walking and running with dogs. One of my dogs was virtually crippled (smashed kneecap) and I nursed him back to run a half marathon.
> And as for not posting if not positive, there's no debate/ forum if we all blindly agreed with each other.
> Your post is not in keeping g with your perceived character. You've come across like a spoilt brat. I can only assume you've been on that French vino.
> Now buckle down and agree to disagree.


Sorry but what you have said sounds like a rude "put down" of a well meaning contributor by someone who considers themselves as a canine authority.

It is obvious that, despite what you say, that you know no more about keeping dogs than the rest of us so wind your neck in and don't be so unpleasant.

I know that you will not take offence at what I have said because I perceive that it is not in keeping with your character.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aldra.....my dog can run much faster than me, obviously. But that doesn't stop me from finding a park, field or wood etc where she can safely go off-lead. and run as much as she likes, chase the local rodents and generally have a good time. She gets a good hour's dog time. Then she goes on her lead for some controlled road walking. She enjoys it, I enjoy it.
I'm not a dog trainer, I'm a dog lover.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Quotes aren't working.

Bill......not offended in the least.
I don't consider myself as a dog expert at all, I just cannot bear to see dogs being badly treated.
If I came across as being offensive then I apologise, but I feel very strongly about dogs being dragged behind bikes.
Dave has switched into school master mode and prefers to discuss semantics and not the subject matter of this thread. That's his choice, I prefer to make a strong stand against dog cruelty, no matter where it crops up.
*


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> *Quotes aren't working.
> 
> Bill......not offended in the least.
> I don't consider myself as a dog expert at all, I just cannot bear to see dogs being badly treated.
> ...


I think, maybe, the point you are missing is that most normal people consider their dogs to be members of their family. When you suggest that any dog owner on this forum is capable of abusing a member of their own family then you need to understand how highly offensive that is.

I have one dog that would totally enjoy and benefit from the device Dave has shown us and another that wouldn't. I have enough sense to judge if it is a good idea to take that dog out with a bike and would defy anyone to say I was unable to judge if I was being cruel.

My Sister belonged to a dog obedience club at a time when Barbara Woodhouse was making TV programmes. The BBC and Barbara visited the club to make a programme and the format used was that Barbara would line all the dogs and owners up and would walk down the line and select the ones she wanted to use. She got to a Chihuahua which snapped at her. She grabbed the dog by the collar and gave it a good shaking. She shook it that hard that she broke a bone in it's neck and the dog had to be put down.
That's cruelty and that's so called, self appointed dog experts.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well where's Mr Plodd when we need him??


I have a sneaky suspicion that it is not legal to ride a bike and lead a dog at the same time.


I must admit that the device looks great. I am sure that no owner on here would ride so fast or so far that the dog became distressed but I am not so sure that others out there would be so considerate.


I also worry about safety. Having been nearly pulled off my feet by a Whippet I would worry about that side of things too. A friend was taken "body skiing" by his two Springer Spaniels once. They spotted a rabbit, the grass was a bit wet and he made it to the bottom of the field in record time!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would imagine most people who ride a bike with a dog do not do so on a road but on a cycle path,canal path or forest rd 

That's what we do,he loves it and is annoyed when Albert cycles off without him, which he does for his morning ride of 10 miles 

When shadows with us we are just having a ride, in a scenic area, at the pace he sets, and he loves it, where it safe to do so we let him explore and sniff around and run for a stick, when he's had enough he refuses to hand back the stick!!

He usually returns from holiday much fitter than before he went 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Dave (Penguin) just didn't expect such profound responses to his post, but dog owners are a funny breed though and can get very "shirty" if they don't agree with what another Dog owner thinks is correct, same goes for bringing up kids.

Calling him names seems a bit below the belt though, he was kind enough to offer a choice, and linked to it, thanks should have been the appropriate response not, admonishment.

We need to have more off topic posts like this, try to be a bit more tolerant, having a pop at the OP can only serve to make the front page less lively and recently that has been a cause for complaint, so don't bit the the hand which feeds you in effect.

I have neither cycle nor dog, but wouldn't use it either as I used to prefer the walk with a stick/ball when I did have a dog, but that was just my way of doing things, it might not suit others, so each to their own.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

There has been much debate recently about whether the Subs Lounge should be removed due to the contentious nature of some threads. Some have argued that it might put potential members off from joining although as I and others have pointed out the Subs Lounge cannot be viewed unless a member. THIS THREAD ON THE OTHER HAND CAN BE VIEWED and non members viewing it may think that there are a right load of grumps on here. Dave posts a well intentioned item about a product that is available to dog owners and gets a load of abuse for his trouble. No wonder he's cheesed off:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This would solve the problem.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This thread has really gone to the dogs. 


Just sayin' like


Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Whether this device is the perfect solution or not depends on many factors; the dog, the owner, the environment, the weather etc. My dog is a "sniffer" and I'm a keen walker so we always try to get off the beaten track and I don't even own a bike now. However, we havd been to places, especially in SW France, where a bike with one of these would have been great to use for a trip around a lake or along a beach cycleway.

Kev


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> Whether this device is the perfect solution or not depends on many factors; the dog, the owner, the environment, the weather etc. My dog is a "sniffer" and I'm a keen walker so we always try to get off the beaten track and I don't even own a bike now. However, we havd been to places, especially in SW France, where a bike with one of these would have been great to use for a trip around a lake or along a beach cycleway.
> 
> Kev


Exactly! My Daisy is an obsessive sniffer and she is getting on at 13 so it takes me about 20 minutes to cover 200 yards:grin2: Some dogs on the other hand have so much energy that a good long run with the owner on a bike would be a great idea, especially on a cycle path out in the country or around a lake or along the beach. A responsible owner would know what their dog is capable of and would never put their 'bestie' at risk.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Dave, I would like to thank you for posting details of this device, I am sure that some people will find it very useful. Not for me as we have recently acquired a Working Cocker who has been used for breeding Cockerpoos and she is enjoying her retirement and has no interest in going for walks! However, I certainly wouldn't dream of criticising you for the post and don't understand why people on the forum are so keen to 'have a go' when someone posts in an endeavour to help others.

As I have said before, I am a member of Fun and rarely encounter such behaviour there. Makes me think that I may not remain on this forum for much longer if it continues in the current direction.

Mike


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> There are times when I wished I had NOT wanted to share things with others....
> 
> this is one of them....


I'm glad you did Dave - and I don't even have a dog! (now)

You've put it out there for people to make up their own minds.



Penquin said:


> There is an old adage "if you cannot say something positive, say nothing".


I'm afraid I can't agree here - I think it's good that people have pointed out another side of the argument (tho perhaps it could have been done in a much more charitable fashion)



Spacerunner said:


> Dave don't get shirty if what you've posted is just wrong.


It wasn't, it was offering some helpful advice to those who might wish to take it. This post is just rude.



Spacerunner said:


> You've come across like a spoilt brat.


Totally unacceptable - please can we get away from the mud-slinging that seems to pervade some posts on this site recently?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*There's got to be a better way ....*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *There's got to be a better way ....*


Keith

Glad to see you back with your old Moniker.

When we going to get more videos with bad driving in Mansfield?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> *Quotes aren't working.
> 
> Bill......not offended in the least.
> I don't consider myself as a dog expert at all, I just cannot bear to see dogs being badly treated.
> ...


Rest assured

Shadow is never dragged behind a bike an 8+ stone hound who ain't running has an advantage

He's always level with Albert

Sometimes when he gets into his stride we need to speed up to match him

Running with dogs, as I've said we've always had long haired German shepherds

our eldest son was about 20 , a great long distance runner, trialed twice a day with a run of about 5miles

Oden our dog at the time joined him eagerly a couple of times

Then voted in no uncertain terms that he would join him no more

His pace was not acceptable to Oden

It can be difficult for dogs to maintain a pace which is not their natural speed, it strains their joints

Trying to give shadow the exercise he needs without the bike strains our joints :grin2:

When he runs with the bike he ignores everything he's in control of the pace and he's brilliant

The only problem is he is an English German shepherd

So runs on the left

Which is the opposite to all bike paths

Although in our experience in Germany etc they ride three a breast anyway

And if they scowl I wave and tell them he's an English German shepherd

Sorry:grin2:>

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks great to me Dave. I dont have a dog but I could fit one to me Scooter and put the collar on Mrs D as she reckons she is an athlete (well she is). She can then tow me back from the pub.

However I came across a much better solution for being towed back from the Pub posted by Roger the Prof earlier today on "another forum".






I thought I could build one of those soap box go carts like out of the Beano but Im not sure how many Sausage Dogs I will need. Does anyone know?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a problem I'll lend you shadow Barry 

Actually do you want to borrow him sept /October ?

Let me know quickly so I can cancel his tunnel trip 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Not a problem I'll lend you shadow Barry
> 
> Actually do you want to borrow him sept /October ?
> 
> ...


Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah!!!

Would you not worry about him though? I think he would miss swimming in the sea in Croatia. Then again I could take him on my North Sea Kayak Voyage in a week or twos time. Just hope it goes better than the first attempt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry
His claws are sharp

Not sure a kayak is ok 

He swims strongly so maybe he could bring you to shore once you have sunk 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im sure he would be fine. Its survived 6 weeks of me using it in the Scottish Islands including a savage Seal attack. "The Bismarck" as I have Christened it is unsinkable.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So it would appear that if members don't agree with the thread starter the they shouldn't post

Some forum this is!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That would be a bit silly, and very unlikely on here


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> So it would appear that if members don't agree with the thread starter the they shouldn't post
> 
> Some forum this is!


You're right this is the best MH forum for many reasons and I would *strongly* defend the right of every person to be able to express their views (and have done in the past).

However, I would also criticise anyone who feels it appropriate to attack others through their comments about "spoiled brat" or'



Spacerunner said:


> If I came across as being offensive then I apologise......
> 
> .. *has switched into school master mode and prefers to discuss semantics
> *


even your apology has a sting in the tail showing that it is not how you feel.....

I am happy to discuss the subject but was given no opportunity to respond with perhaps more information about MY circumstances before *YOU* jumped on me from *YOUR HIGH HORSE*

I would totally agree that 


Spacerunner said:


> ......dogs being dragged behind bikes.
> 
> [/B]


would be totally wrong, *that is not my intention in any way*. I would agree that if that WAS the case then *it would be wrong*. In exactly the same way as runners dragging their dogs along with them when they run could be construed as wrong (note the "could be" there).

As a point of information; our dog spends most of his time running around our 3 acre garden (unfenced) and goes with us (off the lead) into the woods bordering our garden for at least a 1 hour walk every day (as soon as the temperature is sufficient as to not cause him any potential distress) - he generally chooses to spend a lot of the sunlight time sat under his "favourite" tree in the shade (or chasing the farmer's watering system as it waters the plum trees or maize plants - one of his favourite occupations).

I thought the Walkydog attachment would help to ensure *his safety* when we are using the MH and bikes along canal towpaths and the occasional access road - we envisage him only being on the attachment for a VERY limited time as he is much less used to roads and traffic than a UK based do would be. He rarely spends time on a lead on roads as they are not common around here and. except for the weekly Saturday market, there are few times when we would wish to take him onto our local town.

I have absolutely *NO* intention of using this as his sole way of exercise - that would not be in his best interests and that I accept, he may perhaps use it for 10 - 15 minutes every few days *WHEN we are in the MH* and wish to e.g. cycle in to pick up bread in the morning and at a speed that is comfortable for both of us (less than 8kph generally as we do not cycle at speed.....).

In that case he would be on unfamiliar territory, with traffic (perhaps) and other concerns, so keeping him in close proximity will aid him in becoming acquainted with such events - he is very much on a learning curve being only 2 years old (and VERY keen to learn).

I hope that gives you some more thought about me, I am not cruel or unthinking of his welfare, however black you wish to paint me.

As I said, I am happy to DISCUSS the subject, but not semantics - but I will respond using quotes where appropriate if I feel someone has stepped out of line - as IMO you have.

It has to be noted that others have supported my view about the *WAY* that you responded and others have agreed that the use of such an item *does* raise questions about welfare and safety - I hope that you will recognise that I do consider both of those points as a priority.

I have not responded before since your initial attack, since I do not and did not wish to cause a publicly viewable thread to descend into a slanging match. That intention remains unchanged - hence my, hopefully, reasoned response now.

We can certainly agree to disagree, you are certainly right to be able to post your views, but that should never involve attacking someone, that sort of behaviour IS what has caused concern about the way MHF appears to be going.

Dave :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Personal attacks are liable to end in members being removed from the forum.

Extract from MHF forum rules.

*
Remember the people on the Forum are real humans with real feelings!
Even though you are using a computer to communicate, don't forget that other people are on the receiving end. Avoid personal attacks. Don't post in haste - try not to say anything to others that you would not say to them in a room full of people. Remember that you are playing an important role in building our online community - and we all want this community to be an informative, fun and friendly place. *


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the meaningless lecture, I didn't read it can't be bothered.
Check back to the first page of this thread, you might have forgotten but, you threw wobbly as soon as I dared express a disagreement to the subject of your post.
It's a public forum, don't expect everyone to fall at your feet in adoration.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Thanks for the meaningless lecture, I didn't read it can't be bothered.
> Check back to the first page of this thread, you might have forgotten but, you threw wobbly as soon as I dared express a disagreement to the subject of your post.
> It's a public forum, don't expect everyone to fall at your feet in adoration.


I certainly wouldn´t applaud, or throw you money. 
We may agree on a lot of things concerning dogs Spacerunner, but I do hope I don´t sound offensive when commenting on the subject.
If I did Dave, please accept my humble apology.:serious:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> So it would appear that if members don't agree with the thread starter the they shouldn't post
> 
> Some forum this is!


As my wife often tells me, "it's not what you said, it's the way that you said it!":wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's also how you make someone feel after you've said something.

Anyone need a hanky


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's true
We all disagree sometimes

Agree at other times 

And we need to be careful of how we express that disagreement

But being human we don't 

Sometimes I come out far to strongly, I know I do it even though I don't mean too

A glass or two of wine 

But the secret is not too fall out for ever over it If possible 

Sometimes sadly it isn't possible 

We forgive differently

Sandra


----------

